# Atlas Terminal Joiners



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

Does anyone know what gauge of wire Atlas uses on their code 100 terminal joiners? I have a small 4X8 DCC layout that I know will be coming up within a year so I'd rather not solder all my wires to the rails. But... I want to use suitcase connectors to connect feeders to bus so, again, no soldering, but connectors need 20 to 22 wire. . I was planning to use 14 gauge for bus. Andy insight is helpful


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I do not know the gauge, but I use them and i do not have any trouble with them.


----------

